# Brand new skier Magizine out, called "SKI CUNT"



## timmytard

"Ski Cunt" The magazine for cunts that ski.


TT


----------



## TBomb

Haha this is awesome, can I sign my skier friends up for a subscription? :eusa_clap:


----------



## jfergus7

Awesome will that be available for iPad download?


----------



## ETM

should sell like hot cakes


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Anyone wondering why we don't have many female forum contributors? :eusa_clap:


----------

